# Help needed - New to Spain



## Charlesy85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all..

I am looking for some advice on a few things that I can not find recent posts on...

I am currently in the UK but I am due to start a new job in Spain on 13th May. I have a young family who will be joining me after I have settled into the job and found suitable accommodation. 

One of my main questions is how do I register us all with a Doctor in Spain? I know that as I will be in employment and paying tax I can receive healthcare but what about my partner and children? (Do they have to pay for health insurance?) 

Can anyone recommend a long term rental agent within a 30 mile radius of Benidorm? 

Any advice would be a great help! 

Many thanks
David


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Charlesy85 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I am looking for some advice on a few things that I can not find recent posts on...
> 
> ...


Congatulations on getting a job!
What will you be doing?
I think some of the answers are in the FAQ at the top of the main Spain page. If not you'll get some answers tomorrow...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Charlesy85 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I am looking for some advice on a few things that I can not find recent posts on...
> 
> ...


:welcome:

there are lots of very recent discussions about this :confused2:

basically, once you have registered as resident & got your NIE number & Social Security number, then you go to the state health centre where they will issue SIP cards (health cards)

you can sort yours out first & then when your family joins you they also need to register as resident & you can have them added to your SS so that they get cards to as your dependants

as Pesky says, take a look at the _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

To the OP - you mentioned 'partner' and young family - are you married?

If so, then as above - if not, then the situation might be different. I'll let someone else explain if it is the case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> To the OP - you mentioned 'partner' and young family - are you married?
> 
> If so, then as above - if not, then the situation might be different. I'll let someone else explain if it is the case.


oh yes!!

that would make a difference!


btw, have you seen this?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...rrect-use-european-health-insurance-card.html

apparently at the meetings they'll be discussing how residents can access the health service


----------



## Charlesy85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry I hadn't seen the useful info and FAQ thread (I had been looking in la tasca forum!) 

We are not married no, would this be an issue for us? 

I'm also interested to know if people take furniture etc with them or just buy new? I have had quotes for removals but they seem expensive (another option I have found is to hire a van myself and drive.. Has anyone done this?) 

Thanks 
David


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Charlesy85 said:


> Sorry I hadn't seen the useful info and FAQ thread (I had been looking in la tasca forum!)
> 
> We are not married no, would this be an issue for us?
> 
> ...


yes, will change things - your partner won't automatically get cover - you'll have to prove the partnership, but the kids will be covered (assuming they're yours?)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are considering moving furniture, first price the cost of replacing your furniture with new, then price the cost of the removal.
In our case the removal was far cheaper that replacement, so we shipped a container to the Canary Isles.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Charlesy85 said:


> Sorry I hadn't seen the useful info and FAQ thread (I had been looking in la tasca forum!)
> 
> We are not married no, would this be an issue for us?
> 
> ...


When we moved here we took stock of what we had. A lot of UK type furniture just doesnt look right in a Spanish villa. So we chose what we wanted and hired a Luton LWB van and drove everything down via Calais to Valencia. It took us about 5 days here and back and cost us with tolls, fuel, van hire and everything about €1500. Everything arrived in one piece and there were no annoying removals men to deal with.
We are presently selling our villa and will probably end up doing the same thing to return whatever furniture we want to take to the UK

You also have the option of using Way2Go who do a one way van hire option. They do have LWB vehicles, and also a 7.5 tonner.

Good luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We just brought an Ercol suite (ex my mother + another high-back Ercol chair and settee that somebody was giving away) and a rather nice dining table that we had acquired. Beds, if you have been using them for some years, probably need replacing anyway.

We got beds and wardrobes from Ikea (don't forget that continental size beds are different from UK. Occasional lights if they have bayonet fittings will not take continental bulbs so bring a stock with you.

We used a lwb Renault Master van for two round trips which still worked out cheaper than removal men. By moving yourselves, you can also bring special houseplants etc.


----------



## sammymac (Nov 2, 2012)

Charlesy85 said:


> Sorry I hadn't seen the useful info and FAQ thread (I had been looking in la tasca forum!)
> 
> We are not married no, would this be an issue for us?
> 
> ...


Hellomate we moved over in january,i packed a picasso to the brim with most ov the essentials kids xboxes etc,i bought
Some vaccum bags to compress all the clothes surprised how much we got in,i also had our dog with us,got the ferry from
Portsmouth to bilboa and drove down to costa blanca,in all it cost us aprox 600 pounds for the move witch is very cheap compared to some quotes i recieved,the dog alone was costing 750 pounds...once u get here its a case of shopping around to 
Find the cheapest furniture and build up again.i was going to get a transit too but the picasso was the better option as we use it for family transport school run etc...hope this helps,...if you do drive over get a sat nav and choose toll road option as this keeps you well clear of madrid as iv been told you can get lost for hours there...best of luck sammy


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bear in mind that, unlike the UK, a lot (most?) Spanish rentals come furnished or part furnished.

There are lots of rental agencies here in and around Benidorm but it is quite difficult to find somewhere unless you are actually here. 

I would suggest you come here and get a short term rental, have a look around to see which area you like the look of and then find an agent in that area for your long term rental.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sammymac said:


> choose toll road option as this keeps you well clear of madrid as iv been told you can get lost for hours there...best of luck sammy


Negotiating Madrid is easy, you just go round it very quickly (for us from North to South - about 10 - 15 minutes) just join the ring road and follow the sign for your exit road which for us is R4 heading south to Jaén, Granada, Córdoba, Sevilla and CdS. For Murcia and Valencia follow R3.


----------



## jen 71 (Feb 27, 2013)

Charlesy85 said:


> Sorry I hadn't seen the useful info and FAQ thread (I had been looking in la tasca forum!)
> 
> We are not married no, would this be an issue for us?
> 
> ...


You could drive and see if there is anyone looking to go back to uk that could drive the van back,just a thought


----------

